# customer added a washer on the second floor.



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

was out looking for a leak in the ceiling, this picture here, the customer put a washer /dryer on the second floor, since there was a 3/4 drain was already there to drain the AC and furnace directly next to it, he felt it was ok to tie a 1/1/2 inch drain into a 3/4 inch pvc drain. Then was shocked when i told him $1000 to make it right. He also had to replace the circuit board in the furnace cause when the washer water blew inside the blower compartment it flooded the board, and created the leak in the ceiling.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Atleast the primer job is nice

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

So classic! I love it! :thumbsup: home depot, you can do it, we can help you f*&% it up!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Good thing they didn't want a toilet up there too.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Don The Plumber said:


> Good thing they didn't want a toilet up there too.


LMAO! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

That's one of the craziest things I have seen


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah but look at the money they saved by not hiring those expensive plumbers.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Epox said:


> Yeah but look at the money they saved by not hiring those expensive plumbers.




Your right. Perfect example.... Anybody *can* do it. But will it be done right.


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

Ill be honest with you i love this type of work b/c now we all have jobs. more savings more doing, that's the power of home depot....time life series plumbers are my favorite. i cannot tell you how many jobs ive gotten when people do stuff like this, the number one thing around here is the old twisted out of the wall delta shower faucet when the 3 copper tubes that hold the body in place give way. Its always on a weekend too...


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Don The Plumber said:


> Good thing they didn't want a toilet up there too.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

boatcaptplumber said:


> the number one thing around here is the old twisted out of the wall delta shower faucet when the 3 copper tubes that hold the body in place give way. Its always on a weekend too...


I've been that guy once..:whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

JK949 said:


> I've been that guy once..:whistling2:


I still am.


----------

